# netlabel sucht neues logo



## org (10. November 2004)

hallo! wir sind eine community für elektronische musik (netlabel). wir bieten unsere musik zum freien download an. bei uns gibt es sowohl newcomer als auch etablierte (net-)künstler, wir releasen in richtung drum and bass, electro, abbstract, aber auch house und techno. 

nun zum logo. das jetzige (logo.jpg) ist mäßig gelungen, hab ich selbst gestaltet; na ja, beschäftige mich eher mit audio-geschichten  eigentlich ist es mehr eine notlösung. wir sind jetzt auf der suche nach einem künstler, der unsere intention auf den punkt bringen kann! 

wir suchen ein logo, daß sich in unser design einfügt und natürlich so ziemlich genau unser anliegen rüberbringt. 

von den maßen sollte es 554x62px umfassen und auf schwarzen hintergrund befinden. farblich sollte es bei gelb/orange/rot bleiben - kontrastfrage. 

uns schwebt ein technisches logo vor (eq oder so)....wenn ihr ideen habt, wir würden uns über anregungen oder gefertigte logos freuen! 

geld können wir euch leider nicht bezahlen, aber ein link und eine beschreibung auf der artists-page ist natürlich drin! 

viele grüße 

marco a.k.a. org 
http://www.taktalsmittel.com


----------



## schleckerbeck (11. November 2004)

Hi,

also Tipps kann ich dir schon geben, aber ich glaube ihr werdet keinen finden, der euch "einfach mal so" ein Logo gestaltet.

Die Idee mit dem EQ gefällt mir schon recht gut. Würd das ganze evtl. mit einer Figur mit Kopfhörern verbinden.
Das ganze sollte aber einfach gehalten sein, bzw. das Logo sollte einen möglichst großen Wiedererkennungwert haben. (Und Formen merkt man sich einfach besser als komplizierte Farbverläufe oder ein mit Effekten vollgeklatschtes Bild)

sers


----------



## dp_member (11. November 2004)

Ich kann euch gerne ein Logo machen! Auf www.dragon-productions.de seht ihr ein von mir erstelltes Logo (Mit dem Drachen usw.)

Schickt einfach alles was ich wissen muss/was in das Logo soll an folgende Emailadresse:

dragon-productions@web.de

Ich werde mich dann an die arbeit machen und euch bestenfalls nach ein paar Tagen erste Ideen zukommen lassen.

Ich verlange dafür nur das auf eurer Seite ein Link zu unserer Seite ist am besten mit unserem Logo drüber...

Cu

CrEEp3r
Leader von Dragon productions


----------

